
Introduction to Computer Vision and Deep Learning (with PyTorch) - soumendra
http://theaijournal.com/2018/04/20/pytorch-for-computer-vision-1-introduction-to-computer-vision-and-deep-learning/
======
14prakash
Nice introduction . Waiting for the rest of the series

